

It's Official: Everyone Has the Same Plan for Tech's Future - breitling
http://www.wired.com/2015/06/same-plans-tech/?mbid=social_twitter

======
transfire
Not so sure about the "Perfect Operating System" business. More like
"Parroting Operating System" business.

On one hand, it's not like everyone doesn't know the future of computer
interfaces. We've all watched Star Trek TNG.

It's the more subtle aspects that we should be concerned about. Such as
provider lock-in, application compatibility, open integration and privacy.

The big question is this: Is the future OS a behemoth that owns is all (with a
few big partners in play), or a truly egalitarian open platform for all?

